

Quality is Dead #2: The Quality Creation Myth - johnm
http://www.satisfice.com/blog/archives/251

======
johnm
I particularly like the shifting of focus onto the notion of relationships.

If I may, I'd also point out that qualities such as "quality", the values
embodied by practices, and the evolving nature of relationships over time all
come down to intent. Amongst other things, without a clean connection to
intent those other things devolve into static, abstract notionals devoid of
life.

